# Leaving in the morning for the tri-



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Sigh... Here we go. It's not till sunday. But we have to go a day early to rack the bikes. Prayers, warm thoughts etc... are appreciated, especially that everybody stay safe and do their best. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## charisma (Nov 13, 2007)

Prayers being sent your way! You go get'em girl!


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Best of luck to you and yours. A triathlon sounds so exciting! Not sure I'll ever be willing to put in the effort.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

That was SO totally AWESOME! Seriously, you guys have to try that! WOW! It was so fun! And so doable for most people. There were women out there that weighed 300+ lbs. They just walked the run part and they finished. Good for them! Seriously, ya'll should try it. If you're a woman, the Danskin and Trek series is so supportive and good for first timers. They had 80 to 125 "competitors" in the water in each wave, and 90 people out there as support personel for folks who might need assistance, kayaks lining and protecting the swim area, emts, harbor patrol, and swim angels, whose job it was to swim with ladies who got out there and got nervous. They were very well trained too. It's a great first race. The bike portion and the run was great too! 

If you have interest in triathalons, give it a try. That might be the most fun I have had in a very long time!

Cindyc.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Glad all went well for you Cindy, you are my inspiration! Pam


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Great job!!!!!!!!


----------



## charisma (Nov 13, 2007)

Congrats!! That is so something I would love to do!! I'm so glad it was an amazing experience for you!


----------

